# HOPRA Nationals



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

Who's going to the 2012 HOPRA Nationals? Sound off here!

Sadly, I won't be attending, but I'd love to hear who's going and what's happening in Ohio.

-Cory
Rad! Scale Motorsports


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

If you ARE attending, please consider tweeting, texting or emailing so thos of use that are not able to attend can live vicariously through you.

Use the hash tag #HOPRAnats for the Twitter feed.

To send photos to the slide show, use the following techniques.

Email:
To: [email protected]
Subject: 2012HOPRANats
(Upper and lower case MATTERS!)

MMS:
[email protected]

If you're not attending, we're doing everything we can to get you as close to the action as possible.

http://bit.ly/RadHOPRA

-Cory
Rad! Scale Motorsports


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mopra*

Go Moe. :thumbsup:

__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mopra*

Moe Mofield 5th Super Stock.

__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mopra*









__________________


----------

